# Extending Car Permit at Regional Aduana



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

When we did our visas at immigration in San Miguel, I asked whether there was a location where I could extend the temporary car permit as don't want to lose $400 and wanted to see if there was an alternative to the mail to Mexico City.
Surprisingly they said that there was an Aduana office in Queretaro that had been specifically set up as a regional location for that purpose.
I decided to test that today and it worked. I found out that the Aduana office was at the east end of Universidad, actually you just keep driving straight ahead beyond where Universidad ends, bear right and when the road stops, there is a checkpoint. After parking in their lot, I traded my driver's license for a numbered pass and was directed to the Aduana office. They were great. You need the car permit, the title or registration, and your visa. They help you fill out the form, make the necessary copies and give you a stamped extension copy to keep with the permit.
As with anything, hopefully this works but they were certainly ready with the process.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

I am worried about the coming May when my permit expires. My closest immigration office is Puebla. I do not wish to go into Mexico City. If I can't find anything, I may change my annual visit to the States to that time, and simply turn in papers at Reynosa, and get new ones in a few weeks. But, I would much rather not go to the border through Tamaulipas just for my $$ for permit.

I suppose I will do the same thing, which is ask in the Puebla office and hope they also know where to renew.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I would certainly ask at Puebla immigration and expect that greater than 50% that there is an Aduana set up to extend permisos in Puebla.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

I hope so. Thanks for the tip. I know there is an aduana station at the international airport, but the renewal place may not be the same place. I will report back when/if I find out.


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

hi, do you know if I have to attend at the office of the Aduana in person, or can I mail in the information? I do not live that close to any Aduana office. thanks


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Elsewhere on this site was the info on what and how to mail to Aduana. My goal was to see if an option to mailing.


----------



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

Greetings Fellow Ex-Pats
I am facing the same permit problem as described here. My car permit expires in mid August. In the past I've made a run to Nuevo Laredo to renew it. I live in the Monterrey-Saltillo area of the country and wonder if there is any Aduana offices in either city that I can renew the permit rather than head back to Nuevo Laredo? Thanks for any and all help.

El Blanco Sol


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I would go to the immigration office that you use, Saltillo or Monterrey and ask for the nearest Aduana location where you can extend your car permit to match your visa. BTW, this is not for people using FMMs as they will need to go to the border.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Earlier in this thread someone mentions possibly going to an Aduana office at an airport.
From experience, I'd be careful not to assume that Aduana at an airport has anything at all to do with an issue like a temporary vehicle import permit.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

HolyMole said:


> Earlier in this thread someone mentions possibly going to an Aduana office at an airport.
> From experience, I'd be careful not to assume that Aduana at an airport has anything at all to do with an issue like a temporary vehicle import permit.


Well said; one should never assume anything in Mexico. In the instance of Morelia, the Aduana office at the MLM International Airport is the right place to go in vehicle matters. They used to have an office located on the western periférico of Morelia, but closed it and moved to the airport about a year ago. That too may change.


----------



## susanwil (Feb 9, 2013)

I need help as my car permit will expire On March 11 2013 and I am not leaving until April 3 2013.
I was told to get a permanent residency since I live in San Miguel part of the year. Can I deal with this at the Aduana in Queretaro as well? Will they extend my car visa?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I doubt that you will have time to change, or renew your INM document in time to confirm it with Aduana for extension of your importada temporal. If you are on an FMM tourist permit, you will have to leave Mexico to apply for residente permanente at a consulate. If you are inmigrante or no inmigrante with a 4 on the back of your card, you can do it in Mexico, but it will take a couple of months; so, you may still need to go to the border to protect your vehicle and get your deposit. However, there is a Catch-22, in that a residente permanente may not have a foreign plated car in Mexico. So, if you go for residente permanente, with all its benefits re: capital gains on real estate, never having to renew with INM again, etc., then you must remove your car from Mexico and replace it with one purchased and registered here.


----------

